# A Delicious Cult of Cherry Haul with Extra Toppings



## spectrolite (Aug 31, 2008)

Once again I put aside any thoughts of moderation or self-control and ordered myself some yummy cherry goodness from across the ocean. I have quite the sweet tooth hehe. Here is what I got... for now. I plan on getting the Spiced Chocolate Quad, all of the Mattenes and Plum du Bois blush when they are released in Australia!

Cult of Cherry:
- Tempting Quad
- Shadowy Lady Quad
- Cult of Cherry l/g
- Jampacked l/g
- Cherry Blossom l/g
- Liqueur l/g
- So Scarlett lipstick
- Cult of Cherry Apron arrived with my parcel as an added bonus!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pro-Store + Kit Haul:
- Newly Minted pro pan
- Beauty Marked pro pan
- Naval pro pan
- Too Faced "Mess in a Dress" shadow

MAC Brushes:
- 208 - Small angled brow
- 210 - Precise eye liner
- 194 - Concealer brush
- 219 - Pencil brush
- 217 - Blending brush
- 239 - Eye shadow brush

The scandalous photos:


----------



## nikki (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow---what great stuff!!!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 1, 2008)

amazing haul! Your pictures are great. make them alll look even yummier! BTW i loooove mess in a dress too!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 1, 2008)

What an awesome haul! Enjoy all of your goodies!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 1, 2008)

Wonderful haul! Your pictures are lovely.


----------



## Carlyx (Sep 1, 2008)

Fab haul


----------



## User40 (Sep 1, 2008)

"Sweet" haul and pics. Enjoy!


----------



## elmo1026 (Sep 1, 2008)

o enjoy your haul.


----------



## LP_x (Sep 1, 2008)

Great haul!


----------



## nunu (Sep 1, 2008)

great haul! enjoy!


----------



## lsperry (Sep 1, 2008)

Excellent haul.....Yum, yum....


----------



## Susanne (Sep 1, 2008)

LOL - I got the same CoC haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great choice!!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 1, 2008)

lovely haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ENJOY!


----------



## jennyfee (Sep 1, 2008)

such a nice haul!!!!! i especially love the quads!!! arent they amazing?
enjoy!!!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Sep 1, 2008)

what an awesome haul! how lucky are you, great freebie from mac.

enjoy =)


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 2, 2008)

Great haulage!


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone >_< I am loving all of my Cult of Cherry stuff so much. There are no duds in this collection IMO. Everything is just gorgeous!


----------



## goldenchild (Sep 2, 2008)

Your pictures are so beautiful!  What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goldenchild* 

 
_Your pictures are so beautiful!  What kind of camera are you using?_

 
Thank you ^^ It took quite a bit of playing around to get the shots I wanted. I've had this camera for 2 years now and I'm just getting the hang of it lolz.. It's a Canon Powershot S3iS


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 2, 2008)

Fantastic haul!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Sep 2, 2008)

fantastic haul!


----------



## Jot (Sep 2, 2008)

great stuff


----------



## n_c (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice haul!


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 2, 2008)

That apron looks so cool, I want one! 
Everything in your haul is lovely, enjoy the goodies!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 2, 2008)

Niiiiiiice.


----------



## AlliSwan (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow that's an awesome haul!!! *iz jealous*


----------



## User49 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Ooo nice haul! Fun fun fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for sharing! Makes it harder for me to resist buying it all too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks! Very nice!! I am waiting for CoC launch here!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Sep 5, 2008)

great haul


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 5, 2008)

Lovely haul!


----------



## cultofcherrygal (Sep 9, 2008)

Love the haul


----------



## Solace (Sep 11, 2008)

you take gorgeous pictures.

and those brushes look de. lish. usshhh.


----------



## MAC*alicious (Sep 12, 2008)

you must be a lucky girl with this awesome stuff! (=


----------



## makeupNdesign (Sep 12, 2008)

Fabulous haul! I can appreciate your style of photography..very artsy


----------

